# SC - Wieviel ist er wert?



## Rungor (14. August 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab nen kleinen Zauber für level 39 gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(+3max dmg/+16ar/+16life) 
wieviel wäre der den ca. wert?
(Hardcore L.)

hoffe diese frage zählt laut buffed regeln nicht zu "handel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (15. August 2009)

Ich würde jetzt ganz spontan sagen nichts auch wenn es HC ist


----------



## Rungor (15. August 2009)

hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ne JAH dafür bekommen...
(und für leute die schon max equip haben sind solche dinge sehr viel wert) ...


----------



## Rukaniz (19. August 2009)

ok war mir nicht mehr sicher ist schon ne wile her das ich D 2 gezockt hab sry


----------



## Olfmo (19. August 2009)

gz die war sicher legit... jah runen droppen ja wie sand am meer...


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

uff das kann ich da echt ned sage sorry


----------



## Fogbob (24. August 2009)

da muss ich leider auch passen ... hab dafür zu lange kein D2 mehr gespielt, aber ich weiß noch das du mit ner Jah-Rune wohl nicht den schlechtesten Tausch gemacht hast. Die droppen ja sau selten und sind sehr beliebt.


----------



## Venax (25. August 2009)

dadurch dass er fast max ist, ist er einiges wert... (max wäre 3/20/20 -> "Feiner Zauber der Vita")

warum man so ein Schätzchen dann allerdings gegen eine gedupte HR im Channel tradet verstehe ich nicht - da ist es fast sinnvoller den Charm in einem Spiel auf den Boden zu werfen und zu warten bis er decayet.


----------



## Rasnor (27. August 2009)

also zu den dupe runen,

es ist egal ob sie duped sind, wenn man sie verbaut dann verschwindet auch nemme von daher sind dupes nicht so schlimm
man muss sie halt nur am besten schon im game verbauen

und zu dem sc, der war mehr wert als ne hr


----------



## Rungor (7. September 2009)

da hier alle anscheinend ein paar angst vor dupes haben => bei HC ladder gibt es fast keine dupes..deswegen ist sogar in handelsforum(HC Ladder) auf indiablo das handeln mit allen arten von runen erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die JAH rune war übrigens kein dupe und ich hab sie inzw. für nen arach abgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG
Rungor

/close plz


----------

